# Celtic Harp Plans?



## MJCD (Nov 28, 2011)

I'm looking for Celtic Harp making plans, a discussion document or a video source that I can view.

Can one of the LJ members point me in the general direction?

Thanks. 
MJCD


----------



## PaulDoug (Sep 26, 2013)

You could start here, http://www.mandolinluthier.com/celtic_harp_construction1.htm I would contact this place and ask questions. I just spent about 10 minutes searching and it will be difficult to find but I will bet there is a forum out there in internet land somewhere. I built a street organ (you can see it in my projects), and got lots of help on a forum. I have found once you find a group of people that are interested in the same thing, they are very forth coming with info and help. A harp certainly would be a fun and interesting project. I love building things that make music although I can play a note myself. That is why the street organ is so great, I just have to crank and the music comes out.


----------



## Nicky (Mar 13, 2007)

http://www.mandolinluthier.com/celtic_harp_construction.htm

http://www.harpkit.com/


----------



## mantwi (Mar 17, 2013)

Can't tell you where to get plans but here's a video link that will allow you to see the different stages involved in the process. I'd like to try that myself.


----------



## MJCD (Nov 28, 2011)

Great Places to start - my shop is getting near freezing now, and I'm using the winter months to learn more about Harps and Rocking Chairs, as well as the 100th re-layout of the shop itself.

Thanks, all.
MJCD


----------



## SirTonka (Jul 27, 2013)

If you can locate a copy of the series "Hands" episode 15 is dedicated to harp making and films the techniques used by a young Peter Kilroy.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

http://www.harpkit.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Category_Code=limerickplans


----------



## LoriF (Apr 5, 2013)

The link posted above is for "Ted's Woodworking Plans" known to be scam/spam.

LJ post from 1251 days ago "Ted's Woodworking- 16,000 Woodworking Projects and Plans"


----------

